# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Giới thiệu thẻ căn cước có gắn mã chíp

## Trans24h

Chip điện tử được gắn ở mặt sau thẻ, tất cả thông tin trên thẻ đều được thể hiện cả tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh. Thẻ căn cước công dân cấp trước ngày Thông tư 06/2021/TT-BCA có hiệu lực vẫn có giá trị sử dụng đến hết thời hạn theo quy định.

*Nội dung thẻ CCCD quy định mặt trước thẻ CCCD gồm các thông tin sau:*

- Bên trái, từ trên xuống: Hình Quốc huy nước Cộng hòa xã hội chủ nghĩa Việt Nam, đường kính 12 mm; ảnh của người được cấp thẻ CCCD cỡ 20 x 30 mm; Có giá trị đến/Date of expiry;
 - Bên phải, từ trên xuống: CỘNG HÒA XÃ HỘI CHỦ NGHĨA VIỆT NAM; Độc lập - Tự do - Hạnh phúc; SOCIALIST REPUBLIC OF VIET NAM; Independence - Freedom - Happiness; dòng chữ CĂN CƯỚC CÔNG DÂN/Citizen Identity Card; biểu tượng chíp; mã QR; Số/No; Họ và tên/Full name; Ngày sinh/Date of birth; Giới tính/Sex; Quốc tịch/Nationality; Quê quán/Place of origin; Nơi thường trú/Place of residence;



*Căn cước công dân gắn chip, song ngữ Việt - Anh*

 Mặt sau thẻ CCCD gồm các thông tin sau:

- Bên trái, từ trên xuống: Đặc điểm nhân dạng/Personal identification; Ngày, tháng, năm/Date, month, year; CỤC TRƯỞNG CỤC CẢNH SÁT QUẢN LÝ HÀNH CHÍNH VỀ TRẬT TỰ XÃ HỘI/DIRECTOR GENERAL OF THE POLICE DEPARTMENT FOR ADMINISTRATIVE MANAGEMENT OF SOCIAL ORDER; chữ ký, họ và tên của người có thẩm quyền cấp thẻ; dấu có hình Quốc huy của cơ quan cấp thẻ CCCD; chíp điện tử.
 - Bên phải, từ trên xuống: Có 2 ô: Vân tay ngón trỏ trái/Left index finger và Vân tay ngón trỏ phải/Right index finger của người được cấp thẻ CCCD.
 - Dòng MRZ.

Xem thêm: *[replacer_a]*

*Mô tả chi tiết về thẻ căn cước công dân*

Đối với hình dáng, kích thước và chất liệu thẻ CCCD, Thông tư số 06 quy định thẻ CCCD có hình chữ nhật chiều rộng 53,98 mm ± 0,12 mm, chiều dài 85,6 mm ¬± 0,12 mm, độ dày 0,76 mm ± 0,08 mm, bốn góc được cắt tròn với bán kính r = 3,18 mm ± 0,3 mm. Thẻ CCCD được sản xuất bằng chất liệu đã được Bộ trưởng Bộ Công an phê duyệt.
 Chíp điện tử được gắn ở mặt sau thẻ CCCD và lưu trữ thông tin chủ đạo của công dân. Ngôn ngữ khác trên thẻ CCCD là Tiếng Anh, là điều kiện để công dân Việt Nam sử dụng thẻ CCCD thay cho việc sử dụng hộ chiếu khi Việt Nam ký kết điều ước hoặc thỏa thuận quốc tế cho phép công dân nước ký kết được sử dụng thẻ CCCD thay cho việc sử dụng hộ chiếu trên lãnh thổ của nhau.

Thẻ CCCD đã được cấp trước ngày Thông tư số 06 có hiệu lực vẫn có giá trị sử dụng đến hết thời hạn theo quy định; khi công dân có yêu cầu thì được đổi sang thẻ CCCD theo quy định tại Thông tư số 06.
 Các loại giấy tờ có giá trị pháp lý đã phát hành có sử dụng thông tin từ thẻ CCCD được cấp trước ngày Thông tư số 06 có hiệu lực thi hành thì vẫn nguyên hiệu lực pháp luật.

Website: Dịch thuật công chứng thẻ căn cước công dân

----------

